# Gaggia Classic with Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I just converted my steam wand on my Gaggia classic to use the one from the Rancilio Silvia.

However, I have a problem in which whenever I turn the steam wand, it loosens the nut.

I did lose the little round circle thing (I think it's an o-ring or washer, sorry I'm not good at things like this!), but didn't think this would be a problem? Not sure if this could be causing it?

Any suggestions?

Many thanks

John.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

You mean the nut holding the steam wand on? Try to tighten it more?


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

funinacup said:


> You mean the nut holding the steam wand on? Try to tighten it more?


Yeah basically the nut I had to take off from the old steam wand and put on the silvia steam wand. Basically when I turn the silvia steam wand, that nut turns and loosens.

Thanks.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine does the same. I just keep the nut tightened and leave the wand in a set position.


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Mine does the same. I just keep the nut tightened and leave the wand in a set position.


Thanks, at least I'm not the only one hehe. I have noticed however that if I pull the wand slightly to the right whilst moving it it doesn't loosen the nut.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

you definately need the small o ring to give a snug water tight fit

mark


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> you definately need the small o ring to give a snug water tight fit
> 
> mark


Thanks, do you know where I can get one from as I have lost my original one?

Many thanks.

John.


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Is this what I need? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-Coffee-Machine-Steam-Valve-O-ring-gasket-DM0041-081-/300824947945?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D4239334183073344253%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D300824947945%26

Thanks.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

that does look like the right one to me, i'm sure others can confirm.


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Where exactly do I put the o-ring?

Thanks John.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

you might get a variety of responses to that question









take a look at the exploded view on gaggiamanualservice.com - part number 50

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/uploads/2/7/3/4/2734199/classic.pdf

i think you need to place it on the end of the steam wand tube and then up into the junction.


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you - looks like it is the right part I ordered, but it just looks a lot bigger than the part I lost?

Is this right?








Now when I turn the steam wand it doesn't undo the nut but it feels like the steam wand is loose.

Don't know if that is normal?

Thanks.

EDIT: Sorry just realised I ordered the wrong part - so have talked to the seller and going to get the right part, will let you know.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

The small O-ring/washer that comes with the Classic wand is a tiny metal one.

When I bought mine from myespresso, they said that I didn't need it with the Siilvia so I've not used it.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I received my steam wand this morning and attempted to fit it. I placed the existing O ring seal on the top section of the new wand and the metal washer and nut up against the wider diameter section of the wand. I find that if I leave the metal washer in place I simply cannot apply enough pressure for the nut to engage on the thread of the existing connector in the Gaggia. If I remove the washer I can get a connection very easily (this is with the pipe removed from the Gaggia and placed gently in a woodworking vice). I have filed various sections of the tube and nut down but still cannot get the threads to match up. I haven't gone mad with my filing as I don't want to render any of the bits useless.

As things stand now I have the Rancilio steam wand attached using the upper rubber o ring (from the Gaggia) and no metal washer. The wand feels loose and there is a lot of play but there is a decent water seal between the wand and the housing. I'm just a bit concerned about the slop in the arm.

Am I doing something wrong?

many thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

with mine i ONLY used the small rubber washer. Then straight up into the gaggia sleeve and nut screwed down

worked a treat, no issues to report


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I had the same problem but eventually realised that there is already a rubber washer captive in the Classic where the wand is inserted. That's all that's required, so they're right about not being the Rancilio washer.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Quick update - having another look last night I realised the the play in the wand is simply because the diameter of the wand is quite a bit less than the diameter of the existing Gaggia retaining screw. I read earlier that somebody suggested insulation tape wrapped around the wand. I did a similar thing but with some copper tape. It looks a little nicer (although you cannot actually see it as its covered by the screw) and takes away all of the play. There is no obvious sign of steam leakage either.

The wand makes a huge difference to the coffee - goodbye fluff and hello microfoam!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I came to realise that the metal o-ring/washer came with the Rancilio arm. All that was needed from the Gaggia arm to fit the Rancilio was the threaded nut and the rubber elbow sleeve.

The Rancilio arm that I bought was from myespresso. It didn't require any filing or bending; it was a straight swap.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Pablo said:


> I came to realise that the metal o-ring/washer came with the Rancilio arm. All that was needed from the Gaggia arm to fit the Rancilio was the threaded nut and the rubber elbow sleeve.
> 
> The Rancilio arm that I bought was from myespresso. It didn't require any filing or bending; it was a straight swap.


Same on mine the wand has a bit of play but nothing excessive just down to the fact it wasn't designed for the classic just a happy coincidence it fits.


----------

